# Holy Crap!



## Rhyno47 (Nov 24, 2009)

So I looked into Isaac's tub and saw this. It blew my mind. Its almost as long as he is.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a pretty big elimination. But it looks dry to me (or a bit dry) I've seen my little ones go fresh, and its more moist than Isaac's.

His shell is looking beautiful btw.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah maybe because of its size. lol
Thanks by the way, I've worked hard to get it to where it is.


----------



## mctlong (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL! Thats impressive!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2009)

When you said "holy crap" you weren't just a kiddin'!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 24, 2009)

when I looked at the thread I first thought; Oh no am I going to have to edit something Ryan posted  then I seen the pic and all I can say is *WOW*.  Thats one serious BM.  Betcha he/she feels a whole lot better now


----------



## terryo (Nov 24, 2009)

Now I can just imagine how big that will be when he is full grown.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 24, 2009)

You can almost see the twinkle in his eye...he's very proud of that digestive product


----------



## Rhyno47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Notice, he had to stand up to do that.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 24, 2009)

On his tippy-toes, no less.


----------



## sammi (Nov 24, 2009)

I can only imagine what he's thinking in that first photo as he's peeking backwards.."A little privacy please!? Can't you see I'm in the middle of something?" Haha..but that sure is one massive poo


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 10, 2009)

lol! He is sure getting his fiber


----------



## dmmj (Dec 10, 2009)

Personally (trying to keep it clean) I know how I feel when I go to the bathroom, I can only imagine how good he felt after that


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 11, 2009)

Fair warning: I forwarded this thread to my husband, so it may have "gone viral" by now. 

Isaac may already be a celebrity...brace yourself for those phone calls...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 11, 2009)

hehe lovely picture  My tortoise has topped that, but not in a continuous segment.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 17, 2009)

mmmmm tasty!


----------

